# PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## Eldorado (24. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

 Genau das richtige Teil für mich! Der Preis geht in Ordnung, die Kühlleistung wird super sein, nur das Gewicht macht mir Kopfzerbrechen.. Im Tower wird das Mobo wohl zerstört.


----------



## spinal227 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Im Antec Skeleton z.B sollte das Gewicht kein Problem sein.


----------



## Matze211 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Sieht sehr nett aus. Bin sehr gespannt, wie die Leistungswerte ausschauen.
Der Preis ist gerechtfertigt für einen Vollkupferkühler.


----------



## Ecle (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Das wird wohl der neue King unter den Lukü Kühler ich schätz mal dass er den IFX-14 killt


----------



## Matze211 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*



spinal227 schrieb:


> Im Antec Skeleton z.B sollte das Gewicht kein Problem sein.



Weiß man eigentlich von dem Skeleton, was der kosten soll?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Ich bleib doch dabei, von meinem Mugen auf den True Black umzusteigen. Der True Copper ist mir auch viel zu schwer, dafür, dass ich denn Rechner ständig auf lans schleppen muss...


----------



## genpro (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*



Ecle schrieb:


> Das wird wohl der neue King unter den Lukü Kühler ich schätz mal dass er den IFX-14 killt


na ja. Der IFX-14 hat ca. 800g vs die 1,9kg von dem hier. da bricht einem ja das mobo runter. außerdem kriegste auf den ifx-14 mehr lüfter. 
kann schon sein, dass die kühlleistung hier marginal besser wird, aber
1. kostet das ding mit knapp 80€ schlappe 30€ mehr als der ifx-14 
und 2. ist er sauschwer, wie schon erwähnt. 
so toll ist der copper nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Bommel789 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

ausehen 

Preis  

Gewicht


----------



## n0b0dY (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

kühlleistung is für den preis bestimmt richtig gutaber ob ein mobo dauerhaft 2 kg last aushält(normal seitlich) müsste mal getestet werden


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Bei aktuell 4.200 US $ für ne Tonne Kupfer würd ich sagen fast ein Schnäppchen...

Wenn er so brachial kühlt, wie er aussieht, ist es trotzdem ne Überlegung wert, alle Casemodder werden sich schon die Finger lecken,


----------



## spinal227 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*



Matze211 schrieb:


> Weiß man eigentlich von dem Skeleton, was der kosten soll?


Der günstigste Anbieter den Hardwareschotte.de findet verlangt 129,94 €.


----------



## kyuss1975 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

mein zalman 9700 ist ja schon fett mit einem dreiviertel kilo!

aber knappe zwei kilo, der muß ja extra gestützt werden damit er nicht das mainboard zusammenfaltet!


----------



## cozma (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Das mit dem Gewicht ist nicht so ein Problem wenn eine entsprechend
konstruierte Backplate dabei ist die den Druck auf eine größere Fläche 
verteilt. Jedoch ist die Kühlleistung meines Zahlman 9700 so gut, das
ich mich Frage ob es wirklich noch nen unterschied gibt, immerhin
läuft mein Phenom 9950 mit 3,15Ghz bei 1,4825v mit max. 42°C
(Prime95, vier Threads, 60min).
Mein Zahlman ist ja schon ein Monster, aber 2kg Kupfer sind schon
krass.


----------



## Peacekeeper90 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

eine recht einfache lösung in "normalen" tower pcs ist doch eigentlich das man sich selbst eine einfache halterung bastelt.

z.b. besteht mein tower aus 2 "decken" in die untere ein loch bohren ->
- draht durch ziehen und dann einen draht auf jeder seite des kühlers um eine heatpipe ziehen- etwas festzurren - und das mobo dürfte deutlich entlastet sein  geiles teil


----------



## LordRevan1991 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Ich hab da meine Zweifel ob er dermaßen gut kühlt. Kupfer mag ja besser Wärme leiten können als Aluminium, sooo groß ist der Unterschied aber auch nicht. Die Rippen sind auch nicht so breit wie bei anderen Towerkühlern, bieten dementsprechend eine geringere Fläche (größer dürften die aber auch nicht sein, der Kühler ist so schon schwer genug ). Ich warte die Tests ab.

Fürs Casemodding ist das Teil allerdings großartig. Bastelerprobte Casemodder  bräuchten bloß eine zusätzliche Haltevorrichtung zu bauen.


----------



## johnnyGT (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*



cozma schrieb:


> Das mit dem Gewicht ist nicht so ein Problem wenn eine entsprechend
> konstruierte Backplate dabei ist die den Druck auf eine größere Fläche
> verteilt. Jedoch ist die Kühlleistung meines Zahlman 9700 so gut, das
> ich mich Frage ob es wirklich noch nen unterschied gibt, immerhin
> ...


da steht 1.9 kilo mehr als der normale!
so ein teil ist schon krass am besten kaufen und in der schrank stellen zum einbauen ist der fast schon zu schade


----------



## uk3k (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

boah, geiles Teil...

Der Würde sich echt Prima in meiner Sammlung von Komplex-Kühlern machen...Weil wenn ich mir alleine das Gewicht so ansehe, kommt mir irgendwie der Gedanke das mein Hyper Z600 mit 1045g eventuell doch "etwas" klein ist....

Haben will....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*



LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Ich hab da meine Zweifel ob er dermaßen gut kühlt. Kupfer mag ja besser Wärme leiten können als Aluminium, sooo groß ist der Unterschied aber auch nicht. Die Rippen sind auch nicht so breit wie bei anderen Towerkühlern, bieten dementsprechend eine geringere Fläche (größer dürften die aber auch nicht sein, der Kühler ist so schon schwer genug ). Ich warte die Tests ab.



Das "Verlötet" könnte den Unterschied machen.
Alu und Kupfer lassen sich nicht so leicht verbinden, oft sind die Lamellen nur gesteckt. Hier könnte der Übergang deutlich besser sein.


Das Gewicht ist...
Halt das 4 fache dessen, was spezifiziert ist


----------



## LZOKiller (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Ich habe den "normalen" Ultra Extreme und der Kühlt schon brachial! Bodenplatte ist geplant und poliert.....Achja die Zalmänner können da definitiv nicht mithalten, da sind scho ein Paar Grad zwischen!
Die hätten der Kupfer Version mal ein paar Lamellen wegnehmen sollen (Lamellenabstand vergrößern), weil ein Lüfter@5V schaufelt da nicht mehr genug Luft durch.....siehe Tests.
Ich kauf mir das Ding definitiv und vergleiche den dann mit meinem....ausser ein test kommt mir zuvor und bescheinigt keine Verbesserungen.
Das Gewicht ist ja mal absolut "HEAVY"....da muss ich ja das Mobo direkt an die Wand dübeln und ne Full ATX-size Backplatte haben 

Edit: Die sollten mal nen Orochi als Kupfer Version bringen....so als limitierte Auflage.....das gewicht würde mich mal Interessieren


----------



## GIROL-GTX (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Edit: Die sollten mal nen Orochi als Kupfer Version bringen....so als limitierte Auflage.....das gewicht würde mich mal Interessieren[/quote]

Das würde was ergeben ehh !!!


Boah krass!! Knapp 2 KG ... das is extrem 

Mich interresiert die Kühlleistung aber viel mehr!!

Optisch ist es aber echt NICE  

Besonders für mich als Kupferliebhaber


----------



## Bigyeti (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Das Gewicht sollte schon gehen, etwas Anglerfaden nehmen und oben festbinden, sieht man kaum.
Nur für den LAN Transport wird heikel^^


----------



## Species0001 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Mein Zalman CNPS7700-Cu besteht auch aus reinem Kupfer und wiegt schlappe 918g und damals dachte ich, das wär schon schwer aber 1,9kg? 
Ist ja nur knapp das Doppelte, dass passt schon... 

Obwohl, mein Rechner hält so auch schon einige Jahre und hat diverse LANs (und den Transport dorthin) gut überstanden.


----------



## split (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

also ich bin mit meinem IFX-14 voll zufrieden!
bei einem CPU-Kühler für so viel Geld, kann man sich schop fast ne WaKü leisten...


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Warum wiegt der Ninja CU eigentlich "nur" 1015g und das Ding hier fast das doppelte?


----------



## NocternalPredator (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Nicht nur das Doppelte, sondern 1,9 Kg *mehr* als normale, also nochmal ungefähr, lasst mich lügen, 600 Gramm, also insgesamt ca. 2,5


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Die 1,9kg sind "schon" das Eigengewicht, da kommt nichts dazu


> wiegt er mit 1,9 Kilogramm mehr als normale CPU-Kühler


----------



## GIROL-GTX (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*



NocternalPredator schrieb:


> Nicht nur das Doppelte, sondern 1,9 Kg *mehr* als normale, also nochmal ungefähr, lasst mich lügen, 600 Gramm, also insgesamt ca. 2,5


 

Ersma Gründlich lesen dann posten 

Da steht: "... wiegt er *mit* *1,9 Kilogramm* mehr als normale CPU-Kühler"

MfG Girol


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Wenn man sich den kauft ist das wahrscheinlich so, als wenn man einen Lambo hat und nur in der Großstadt rumfährt
viel teurer als etw das, dass gleiche bringt


----------



## Russkij (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Der sieht ja geil aus. Haben will 

wo kriegt man das teil


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Was aber keiner bedenkt, ist, dass Kupfer mit der zeit anläuft...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Ja da hat du recht. Nach ein paar Jahren is ein Grünspan Kühler aus dem Kupfer geworden. Bei Fingerabdrücken drauf kann man fleisig zum Polieren anfangen. Da doch lieber die normale Version oder den TrueBlack.


----------



## Yutshi (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Wer benutzt seinen Kühler denn schon Jahre lang? Bei mir ist spätestens nach 2 Jahren ein neuer Kühler angesagt...
Ich kann´s nicht behaupten, dass ein Kühler von vor 2 Jahren eine CPU von Heute gebändigt bekommt?!


----------



## GIROL-GTX (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Stimmt daran hat ich noch gar nicht gedacht


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Gewicht? 2 Tonnen? 
Da biegt/hängt wieder schön das Mainboard durch! 

An der Kühlleistung wirds wohl nichts zu meckern geben!


----------



## Der Dudelsack (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Der Preis ist gerechtfertigt für einen Vollkupferkühler. Das Gewicht ist halt so ein Problem.
Aber die Leistungswerte sollten ja fast oder sogar bis an den Thermalright IFX-14 ranreichen, denn der normale mit Alu und Kupfer schafft ja auch schon fast die Temperaturen wie der IFX-14

MfG,
diedudelsack


----------



## Russkij (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

"Da der Kühler komplett aus Kupfer gefertigt ist, wiegt er mit _*1,9 Kilogramm mehr*_ als normale CPU-Kühler."
 
die aussage ist falsch. Laut PC-Cooling wiegt der Kühler nur 1,9 plus lüfter!

ob ich mein IFX gegen den tauschen soll? aber senkrecht mache ich mir schon gedanken


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*



Russkij schrieb:


> "Da der Kühler komplett aus Kupfer gefertigt ist, wiegt er mit _*1,9 Kilogramm mehr*_ als normale CPU-Kühler."
> 
> die aussage ist falsch. Laut PC-Cooling wiegt der Kühler nur 1,9 plus lüfter!


 
Da steht nicht, dass er 1,9 Kg mehr wiegt als andere. Wie willst du das denn so genau bestimmen wenn heutige Kühler etwa 250-1000g wiegen...

Zwischen dem -er mit- und -1,9 Kilogramm- müsste man noch ein "seinen" einsetzten damit das auch für Forum-User mit Grammatikschäche verständlich ist... 

Aber wer lesen "kann" ist halt klar im Vorteil...


----------



## Bestia (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: neuer CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*



Species0001 schrieb:


> Mein Zalman CNPS7700-Cu besteht auch aus reinem Kupfer und wiegt schlappe 918g und damals dachte ich, das wär schon schwer aber 1,9kg?
> Ist ja nur knapp das Doppelte, dass passt schon...
> 
> Obwohl, mein Rechner hält so auch schon einige Jahre und hat diverse LANs (und den Transport dorthin) gut überstanden.




Da gibt es etwas, das nennt man Hebelwirkung. Der ist 16cm goch und der 7700 bestimmt keine 10cm. Das macht schon nen Unterschied. Aber die Kühlleistung ist bei dem True Copper auf jeden Fall zweitrangig. Der ist mit 3000 Stück sehr limitiert.




http://en.expreview.com/2008/10/29/true-copper-shows-the-great-performance.html#more-1181


Noch Fragen?


----------

